# CLX (1 & 2) vs. CX-1



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Anyone actually ride these two frames and have some input to what they are like..
I like both and once thought the CLX was a subpar frame but I have not been on one. The CX-1 seems to get stellar reviews... but now I see the CLX-2.0 is maybe improved anyway;
my particular concern is.... I like the looks of the CLX better than a CX-1 but would not pick it on that alone... I only have my C-50 for you to cross compare I like it fine.
appreciate any help.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't see why you could be interested on those models if you already have the C-50


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

my c 50 is black I want a white one


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

get a white C-50


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

that be like being with your wife s twin sister...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I am just joking.

But well I have seen the CLX2 at a bike shop and a friend of mine rides the CX1.

both are taiwan made monocoque front with a lugged rear.

the CX1 and CLX are good looking bikes, the CLX2 is being sold here on big general "grand-surface" sports stores ( if that is a hint ) 

I haven't riden it but my friend says his is stiff and good for climbing.

I have a Bianchi 928SL full monocoque and that is indeed true, the monocoques are stiffer and hence better for climbing or sprinting but harder on your body on the long run, the C50, C59, EP or EPS are lugged and hence are more compliant, but well they are stiff enough.

However my view is that if you have a high end bike, actually made in italy and with a more artistic hand made paint job, I don't see why you could wish to buy a taiwanese factory painted.

what is your size ? I have seen some Extreme Powers and Cs being sold new for quite atractive prices.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

ciclisto said:


> that be like being with your wife s twin sister...


Now, that's a thought. Woke me up right away even though my coffee didn't do anything.

So, what's wrong with that? 

Just kidding...


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

My interest in the CX-1 especially, is the look of it in white and the reports of gents that have owned all kinds of high end bikes that they really like this frame,, some say the best ever.
I like my C-50 just got off it after 50 miles today.. just wanted to try the mono Colnago. nothing against the C-50 it is perfect for me.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

bought the clx in 2008.
and bought the cx1 in 2009.
love them so much that i ordered a m10 for 2010.

the 2011 clx colors look good, but i dont favour the 2011 cx1 colors.
your choice might eventually depend on which sizes or colors your dealer has stock.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I own a CX-1 and have ridden a CLX2.0.
Very different bikes. 
The CLX is certainly less "racey", slightly heavier, and slightly less stiff. Both are great bikes.
If you like the looks of a CLX, but want the "italian quality", try and find an NOS Cristallo.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

mtbbmet said:


> I own a CX-1 and have ridden a CLX2.0.
> Very different bikes.
> The CLX is certainly less "racey", slightly heavier, and slightly less stiff.


 Agree. CLX is more comfort-oriented than CX-1. CX-1 is not uncomfortable, it's a race bike. CLX is not primarily a race bike, though you certainly could race one if you wanted. I'd say keep the C 50 for your recreational rides and get the CX-1 to race on... Honesty Check: I have not ridden a C-50.. 

I have ridden a CLX, but only one day, about 55 miles and over a 4000' climb. It worked fine, but I would rather have been on my CX-1....an all time favorite for me.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

i have followed Gnarly posting and know the kind of frames you have had...primary reason for my interest in the CX-1 as I know you could afford whatever and have had some nice Italian and french frames... Derosa King Look etc,. therefore CX-1 is owned not because of price


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

ciclisto said:


> that be like being with your wife s twin sister...


I actually did that once (well more than once but with the same sisters)...and they were nothing alike....therefore I conclude your analogy is faulty in the extreme


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

must have been fraternal twin sisters,,, i speak of the identical DNA twins the only difference being which side they part the hair.l


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

lol...well they were indeed fraternal but they looked alike...personalities were opposite sides of the same coin, night and day...but I humbly defer to the likelihood that identical DNA twins will be more birds of a feather...

having said this, I would also not mind having one black and one white C50, to ride whicherver according to my mood....maybe tuned slightly different...yes, they look the same, but ride just enough different to make it exciting again....then you can go back to the other twin when you've had enough.


----------



## C Dunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

the cx-1 is a stiff, fairly unforgiving crit bike.

the clx-2.0 is basically an all-day-rider.

if you race, or want a bike with attitude, get the cx-1. If you don't race, and want something that you can do gran fondos, century rides or sportifs on, get the clx-2.0.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

C Dunlop said:


> the cx-1 is a stiff, fairly unforgiving crit bike.
> 
> the clx-2.0 is basically an all-day-rider.
> 
> if you race, or want a bike with attitude, get the cx-1. If you don't race, and want something that you can do gran fondos, century rides or sportifs on, get the clx-2.0.


 This is not true.

My team won a lot of Northwest Stage races on the CX-1s. Masters team. One man won the Race across Oregon on his, doing 535 miles with 40,000' of climbing in 39:20. More Ultra racing on the RAO site.... http://www.raceacrossoregon.com/

I've done 12hr Ultra races on mine, with big elevation gains. One of our guys raced Tour of Gila on his and ran away..in the Masters.

Not at all just a crit bike, thought the guys like them there, too. The general concensus amonst our guys is they are outstanding as a stage race ride and do everything with no fuss, really really well.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i believe wheels and tire pressure contribute to comfort level as well.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

onefour02 said:


> i believe wheels and tire pressure contribute to comfort level as well.


 I have to say....my buddy Mick, who won that Race Across Oregon doing all those miles and 39 hrs in the saddle.....He is a true "Iron Butt" because he rode a Zipp disc wheel, I think the whole way....
Uggg!


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I have to say....my buddy Mick, who won that Race Across Oregon doing all those miles and 39 hrs in the saddle.....He is a true "Iron Butt" because he rode a Zipp disc wheel, I think the whole way....
> Uggg!


I am looking at a CX-1 in a 56s. I noticed the stays are 41.3cm. I can't imagine that length to be uncomfortable especially with the shallow head/seat angles. 

A disc wheel for 39 hours? Dam. Did he need a chiropractor?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

skygodmatt said:


> I am looking at a CX-1 in a 56s. I noticed the stays are 41.3cm. I can't imagine that length to be uncomfortable especially with the shallow head/seat angles.
> 
> A disc wheel for 39 hours? Dam. Did he need a chiropractor?


 Enema.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

onefour02 said:


> i believe wheels and tire pressure contribute to comfort level as well.


Absolutely.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*yeah*



C Dunlop said:


> the cx-1 is a stiff, fairly unforgiving crit bike.
> 
> the clx-2.0 is basically an all-day-rider.
> 
> if you race, or want a bike with attitude, get the cx-1. If you don't race, and want something that you can do gran fondos, century rides or sportifs on, get the clx-2.0.



YOU can't race it, but they can: The CLX is fast enough for the Landbouwkrediet pro team, so it's likely fast enough for most of us https://www.pezcyclingnews.com/photos/tech/colnago/clx-ldkfull450.jpg and https://www.competitivecyclist.com/images/pages/whatsnew/012908/rabobank.jpg

this thread is almost as humerous as the thread on the Cervelo RS; can it be raced??? nahhh Thor only got 3rd on it at Paris Roubaix...lol


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I LOVE MY CX-1 and ride all day about 1200-1500 miles per month on average. She's an awesome machine!


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

I know this thread started a while back, but I'm sure the question will still be relevant to current buyers, so I wanted to throw in my two cents. 

My sponsored Cat 2/3 team had a dozen CX-1s on the road last year and two CLX2.0s. It happened that the CLX2.0s were used by a pair of 22 and 23 year-old collegiate racers, as it fit their budgets better than the CX-1. These kids have huge motors, and notched some great criterium results on that frame - including Elk Grove, an NRC course with a 180 and several declining-radius turns. Can you race a crit on it? Of course you can. The CLX is more rugged than it looks and is, indeed, a Colnago - it survived brutal thrashings and shurgged off multple crashes. However, the interesting part is that their two big wins each came in 3-hour-plus road races. One for a state title, and one in the Tour of Hermann last weekend, with a three-minute win over the chase and something like a nine-minute lead over the field. Silly stuff (and nearly time to cat up to the 2s). Coincidence? Probably... they kinda train hard too. But on paper the CLX is designed to beat you up less on the long haul, and sometimes being fresh and less abused after three hours can let you do stuff like this...for the state title. 

The CX-1... well... it's a rocketship that can turn on a pin. What else do you need to know.


----------

